# disable auto back to Live TV..



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I wish there is an option to set how many minutes idle while you are on Tivo Central before automatically switching back to "Live TV". There should be an option to disable it too, sometimes I don't want to watch TV but also don't want to turn off the TV. Turning the tv on and off too often is not good


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I would probably use that option, if it were available.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Pretty sure they have it revert back to live TV to help with burn in.

Leaving it on TiVo central, and leaving the TV on wouldn't be a good thing at all.


phox


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Bytez said:


> There should be an option to disable it too, sometimes I don't want to watch TV but also don't want to turn off the TV. Turning the tv on and off too often is not good


There is a temporary workaround, which isn't as automatic as what you are asking for, but will stop the TiVo from jumping to liveTV.

Start any recording from Now Playing and hit pause. It will never time out, and will happily sit there for hours. (Caution: can cause screen burn in).


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Pretty sure they have it revert back to live TV to help with burn in.
> 
> Leaving it on TiVo central, and leaving the TV on wouldn't be a good thing at all.
> 
> phox


won't burn in, the tv centraol screen has animation in the background


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Bytez said:


> won't burn in, the tv centraol screen has animation in the background


Very, very wrong. While the background has animations, the menus are BRIGHT WHITE and fixed. The menu text and border WILL burn in, animated background or not. This has already happened to users. The bright white is perfect for burn in.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Bytez said:


> won't burn in, the tv centraol screen has animation in the background


The white border around the menu would be very likely to burn in, and that isn't the only static image on that screen.

If you left it for long enough the show titles would also burn in, as would the "Now Playing" title at the top of the screen.

Edit: almost fast enough to beat megazone


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

Bytez said:


> I wish there is an option to set how many minutes idle while you are on Tivo Central before automatically switching back to "Live TV".


This is exactly what TCTimeOut does. You can find it here


----------



## TedEstes (Dec 30, 2006)

Bytez said:


> I wish there is an option to set how many minutes idle while you are on Tivo Central before automatically switching back to "Live TV". There should be an option to disable it too, sometimes I don't want to watch TV but also don't want to turn off the TV. Turning the tv on and off too often is not good


As a new TiVo user, I just wanted to chime in here to say that I'd like this option as well. I'd prefer that the TiVo *NEVER* return to Live TV unless I tell it to.



phox_mulder said:


> Pretty sure they have it revert back to live TV to help with burn in.
> 
> Leaving it on TiVo central, and leaving the TV on wouldn't be a good thing at all.


This isn't an issue with my TV. It's an LCoS rear projection. No burn in. Many modern TVs are immune to burn in. In any case, I'd settle for a screen saver. Both of my DVD players (different brands) have screen savers, then revert to black screen after a long timeout.



john1980 said:


> This is exactly what TCTimeOut does. You can find it here


I guess this is some sort of backdoor/hack. I have no idea how to apply this, and I'm not sure I want to figure it out. It would be nice to have a setup option to conveniently change this.

--Ted


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Why not allow the TiVo to "fade to black" (a built in screen saver) after a couple of minutes of being on any of the normal screens: Now Playing, TiVo Central, etc. even during paused (while live, recording or during playing back) programming? While it's on the black screen occasionally the word TiVo can pop up in various places on the screen (not too bright of course) to remind the user that the television is a) on and b) receiving a signal. The very touch of any button on the TiVo remote can automatically turn off the screensaver and resume on the screen where it was.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I would like this as well. I can't tell you how many times I've been frightened, thinking there were people in my house...


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

lol...lmao. I know what you're talking about "jenhudson". That happened to me a couple of times too.

A screen saver would be nice guys, but how hard is it to turn off a TV...seriously!

Maybe it will save you some money on your electric bill and slow down global warming....lol

*Okay, so all you people don't hate me:*
It would be cool if the TiVo DVR could play your Yahoo or Computer pics as a slide show, therefore creating a screen saver. A nice option would be to enable/disable the ability to play your computer music while the "screen saver mode" is active.

But, TiVo has yet to add the ability to even use a slide show while listening to your music.


----------



## TedEstes (Dec 30, 2006)

LightMike said:


> lol...lmao. I know what you're talking about "jenhudson". That happened to me a couple of times too.
> 
> A screen saver would be nice guys, but how hard is it to turn off a TV...seriously!
> 
> Maybe it will save you some money on your electric bill and slow down global warming....lol


With a rear-projection TV, a power off/on cycle affects bulb life. It is generally accepted that if you're going to be watching the TV again in half an hour or so, it's better to leave the TV on rather than cycle it. (A shortened bulb life means a sooner replacement. This adds to the waste stream. Also, consider the energy involved in manufacturing and delivering the new bulb. I don't know if this outweighs the minor savings in electricity for having the TV off for 30 minutes, but doing so isn't necessary being environmentally inconsiderate.)

I do turn off the TV when I'm not going to be watching it later. But, say I let the kids watch 15 minutes of "Curious George" before bedtime. I leave the TV on while tucking them into bed because I plan on watching, say, "24" later.

--Ted


----------

